
The Past, Present and Future of Sketch - allanberger
https://medium.com/habit-of-introspection/the-past-present-and-future-of-sketch-d5237879b7af
======
tomkin

      There is always the worry that someone else is going to do
      something you are not able to. But at the same time I think 
      companies that are hell bent focused on growing can as a  
      result lose time in setting up that growth; including 
      setting up new staff, getting them moving in the right 
      direction, etc. I think with a small focused team you can 
      achieve plenty. I don’t think just having more people means 
      you move faster or better.
    

This. This all day and all night. Growth for growth sake is the blind spot of
most entrepreneurs, as they see team size as some sort of pissing match. I see
each person you hire as a very personal responsibility, and their lives and
livelihood as essential as my own. The idea of hiring people based on hopes
and dreams is really irresponsible, and yet many managers agree and willfully
acknowledge they hire 20-30 people with no real commitment to them as
individuals, with lives.

I am a Sketch fan, but I'll definitely be using it with some extra respect
now.

------
mladenkovacevic
I love the sound of an entrepreneur who speaks without the pressures and hype
of other people's money behind them.

------
mangeletti

        Customers just don’t like the idea of subscribing to software. We’ve seen
        that when Adobe discontinued Fireworks — that was one of our biggest sales
        days. Adobe’s pitch was basically that you can now switch to Photoshop. And
        many people said, I don’t really like Photoshop and I don’t want to pay for
        it monthly, so let me see what else is out there.
    

Here I witness a very serious ignoratio elenchi. The market's response to "
_Fireworks is gone. Use Photoshop_ " was an immediate exodus of many Adobe
customers, myself included. He has confused this with an apprehension to
subscriptions.

~~~
jaredtking
He does address this later in the paragraph.

    
    
      In the beginning, Adobe introduced subscriptions as an alternative
      to the normal paid upgrades. Then a few years after that, they
      switched to subscriptions only–that was another one of our biggest
      sales days. We could clearly see people don’t like the idea of
      subscriptions if they don’t perceive a very obvious justification for it.

~~~
mangeletti
But, that's not what happened with Fireworks. Adobe stopped supporting
Fireworks, period. Even when they introduced the Fireworks subscription, they
said they wouldn't release updates to it.

IOW, Fireworks died and that is the reason everyone flocked to Sketch, et al.

------
scottishfiction
Worth noting that the Hebrides is a diverse collection of many islands rather
than a single island, as Mr Omvlee states.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hebrides](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hebrides)

